# Moving to Benidorm area May 2017



## webby20 (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi all. My wife and I are thinking of semi retiring to the Benidorm area around May next year (2017). We would be arriving with approx £15000 as back up resources, a monthly Army pension of approx £800 and would be looking at also undertaking some form of part time work.

My wife would continue as a hobby (although she will be registered as a self employed person), to make birthday and celebration cakes which she has been doing for over 15 years now, both here in Scotland and for the 3 years we lived in Cyprus. 

Obviously we will be applying for our NIE numbers and/or residency certificate and we will have private healthcare insurance for us both.

At this stage the main reason for this move is to enhance our well being living in the sun which hopefully will continue to improve our overall general health. We have both worked for many many years, long shifts here in the UK and have always said we would like to semi retire in the sun. We believe we have resources in hand to cover initial set up costs, a decent amount of back up money, a regular pension income and a house in the UK to have as a return address for visits home etc.

We are wondering if you guys in the know could give us some directions on long term renting and in which areas other than the obvious Benidorm central area we should be looking at, along with approx monthly rental costs? Ideally we would like to mix with the Spanish community as well as having a circle of ex pat friends to liaise with and become friends with.

We would also be taking our own car over with us. Any information on whatever other subjects you think may be of assistance to us will be greatly appreciated. Regards for now. Webby20


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

If your wife intends to register as a self-employed person to carry out her "hobby" of making celebration cakes, is she aware of the costs in social security contributions? Currently there is a system of reduced contributions for the first 18 months of self-employment (€50 for the first 6 months, €134 for months 7-12 and €186 for months 13-18). After the first 18 months contributions go up to the full rate of €264 per month, and that has to be paid whether the self-employed person makes any money or not. That could prove to be a pretty expensive hobby unless she anticipates being able to make more than enough to cover the SS contributions, although it would have the advantage of giving both of you access to Spanish state healthcare.

From month 7 onwards, it would probably be cheaper if you were paying private health insurance for the two of you, however, and forget about the idea of being self-employed unless she can make sufficient income to make it worthwhile. There would be other expenses involved as well such as a gestor or accountant to prepare and submit the necessary returns for the tax authorities.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> If your wife intends to register as a self-employed person to carry out her "hobby" of making celebration cakes, is she aware of the costs in social security contributions? Currently there is a system of reduced contributions for the first 18 months of self-employment (€50 for the first 6 months, €134 for months 7-12 and €186 for months 13-18). After the first 18 months contributions go up to the full rate of €264 per month, and that has to be paid whether the self-employed person makes any money or not. That could prove to be a pretty expensive hobby unless she anticipates being able to make more than enough to cover the SS contributions, although it would have the advantage of giving both of you access to Spanish state healthcare.
> 
> From month 7 onwards, it would probably be cheaper if you were paying private health insurance for the two of you, however, and forget about the idea of being self-employed unless she can make sufficient income to make it worthwhile. There would be other expenses involved as well such as a gestor or accountant to prepare and submit the necessary returns for the tax authorities.


She would also need a food handler's licence.


----------



## webby20 (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi Lynn R,

Yes we are aware of the self employed monthly costs. They are similar to fees paid in Cyprus. We also anticipate that if she decides it's not worth paying this amount out each month, we may even consider renting a small cafe/bakery shop or similar as she is a master baker/confectioner to trade. At the moment these are just our initial thoughts. It may well be changed a few times between now and moving.

It's mainly the rough costs to long term housing rental and areas that are important at the moment. 

We sincerely thank you for your response. Webby20


----------



## webby20 (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi Kalohi, thank you for your reply. It is almost word for word from Lynn R reply. Xx


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Yes, I quoted Lynn R because I was adding another point to what she had said about your wife's "hobby" of making celebration cakes.


----------



## webby20 (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi Kalohi,

Yes we are aware of the legal certificates and licences required, very similar to the UK one she has and the Cypriot one she had then. Many thanks


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

webby20 said:


> We are wondering if you guys in the know could give us some directions on long term renting and in which areas other than the obvious Benidorm central area we should be looking at, along with approx monthly rental costs? Ideally we would like to mix with the Spanish community as well as having a circle of ex pat friends to liaise with and become friends with.


Hi Webby. I don't think you'll have problems finding expats in Benidorm, as there are lots there. I'm not familiar with Benidorm, but found some internet sites that you might find helpful to answer some of your questions. Hopefully others on the forum can pitch in first-hand experience.

BENIDORM GUIDE | GUIDE TO BENIDORM

Ayuntamiento de Benidorm, Alicante.

Benidorm - Portal Ciudadanos

Welcome to Turismo - Benidorm | Turismo - Benidorm

Alquiler Pisos Benidorm - 280 Pisos en Benidorm - Enalquiler.com
(There are more filters by clicking the top right "mas filtros.")


----------



## webby20 (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi AllHeart,

Many thanks for your reply. Webby


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

You're welcome. Best of luck!


----------

